# Exciting news...



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Once I get Ziva on the road to recovery (mange/abscess at surgery site with big gaping hole), I am going to be consulting with a Homeopath to get Zoey's system back in balance. Already starting her on high doses of antioxidants as per Dr. Kathy (Homeopath Vet). I have battled with Zoeys health so much and for so long, I'm hoping we can get it back in balance. She said it may take quite a while to restore complete balance but she thinks we can, and can probably take her off most if not all of the medications she's on. We are going to work on several levels, Antioxidants, Enzymes, Probiotics, Possibly Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Bach Essences.....just whatever she feels Zoey needs, I sent her a small book lol 63 pages (computer records---some illnesses are 2 or 3 pages long) of Zoey's medical history so she can review it to have a better idea of what she has been through and what she's on etc. 

I just had to share this as I am really excited. Dr. Kathy was impressed with everything I have done for Zoey so far, and for me having her on a Raw Diet, she said that even though Zoey's immune system at the moment is weak & compromised it's the best thing for her. She was even more impressed my dad approved of the diet, (she is in a neighboring town from where I work) so knows my dad, and thought he was 'old' school as far as nutrition/treatments go.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

That is great news! Keep us updated.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

That sounds great! Keep us posted to what you guys do & how Zoey responds to it.  Hopefully she'll be back in balance in no time...


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Thanks guys, we have an appointment on Thursday for follow up on Ziva & to start Zoey on treatment, I'm way excited. Even more excited to start on Shellie my nutjob of a Golden whom I am pretty sure is suffering from Rabies Miasm with her obsessions & hyperactivity.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds good and like she might be able to actually help Zoey! Yay!


----------

